# Epoxy question



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

*Epoxy*

Epoxys are messy, try an expanding "plastic glue" like the original gorilla glue.

If you are really bent on epoxy, they are all generally the same. AAE's two part epoxy is almost identical to bohnings which is identical to the next one. If you go into a home improvement store and explain what the AAE (two tubes, one plunger, mixes in the tip) im sure they can show you a handful of products just like it that were never intended for archery but work the same.

I advise against epoxy, but to each his own. Good Luck:darkbeer:


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Saw lots of Gorilla Glue...that is what I will do.
Thanks
Shane


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

hot glue is just good for carbons for the carbon express makes


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't use hot melt anymore, lost too many tips. I switched to plain ol' Loctite super glue. Haven't lost an insert yet. Cheap too.


----------

